
The Year Of The Linux... Everything Else - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7817
======
jolan
> So before consumers know it, they will pause their Linux based television to
> receive a call on a Linux based phone, while they use their Linux based
> tablet to browse the net through their Linux based router.

This is already happening today.

Linux doesn't have much traction on the desktop because the most important
things to users are the most broken:

\- graphics drivers

\- wireless drivers

\- flash performance/silverlight support

Whole article is uh; not good.

~~~
loup-vaillant
> \- flash performance/silverlight support

Wait a minute: this useless, proprietary, redundant piece of DRM-Patent-ridden
crap is actually catching on? Why? Are some of my qualifiers wrong, or
Microsoft's sales power is _that_ strong?

~~~
Locke1689
Silverlight is proprietary and does have support for DRM, I'll give you that.
However, it is technically quite impressive.

~~~
loup-vaillant
OK, thanks. Do you have a pointer to its specific advantages? I'd like to know
a bit more about that.

------
jmount
Links is to an interstitial ad- a crummy thing to do.

